# Toy Box



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just finished this project so now the grandkids will have a place to keep their toys away from the dog!

I made it using white pine, ripped and glued up into panels. The sides are attached to the ends using glue and screws, which I sunk and plugged. The lid is attached with a piano hinge and lid protectors keep the lid from falling and mashing little fingers.

The stain is Rustoleum "Kona" with several coats of Deft Clear Wood Finish in Satin. It turned out pretty nice and my wife is a happy camper...and that is what counts most!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good Mike


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done a very nice job there Mike!!!! I cobbled together one 5 or so yrs back, and it has
been abused ever since  I built mine with the intention of becoming an heirloom and it looks like its gonna be just that, as I'm sure your's will become as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the finish, Mike.

Yes, I have heard, anything for the grandkids gets brownie points from the wife..........VBG.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice toy box Mike. I need to get on mine--our Grandson will be 7 months old tomorrow, and it should be done!! 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

:dance3: Beautiful work Mike


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicely done and functional too ! good design.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the design and execution. I like it. Well done.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The toy box is getting a workout!
The Rockler lid protectors still work just like new.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Mike , it turned out very well . It must give you a nice feeling of accomplishment . 
I can't wait to get some of my big renos done as I really want to make a coffee table and end tables for my first project. It would mean so much more to me to say I built my coffee table as opposed to buying some Chinese knock off from the Brick .


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Very nice Mike , it turned out very well . It must give you a nice feeling of accomplishment .
> I can't wait to get some of my big renos done as I really want to make a coffee table and end tables for my first project. It would mean so much more to me to say I built my coffee table as opposed to buying some Chinese knock off from the Brick .


Thanks. Just plain old white pine.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks. Just plain old white pine.


Well that stain sure made it look sharp . Geez I haven't stained a piece of wood since I was in the wood working shop in grade 10 .
Has anything changed in the last 38 years ? 

Btw I talked to Home Depot and they said that black is a hard stain to get a hold of as I want all my living room furniture black


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well that stain sure made it look sharp . Geez I haven't stained a piece of wood since I was in the wood working shop in grade 10 .
> Has anything changed in the last 38 years ?
> 
> Btw I talked to Home Depot and they said that black is a hard stain to get a hold of as I want all my living room furniture black


I built a couple of simple benches with storage cubbies underneath. The lady wanted black. I used Transtint dye. It was my first experience with it. I did a lot of research before attempting to stain the benches. They turned out really black!


----------

